

Atlas shows how genes organize the surface of the brain - tokenadult
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-03-atlas-genes-surface-brain.html

======
tokenadult
Abstract of the underlying study as published in Science:

<http://www.sciencemag.org/content/335/6076/1634.abstract>

I learned about this study from the Behavior Genetics Association.

